# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  suppressor failure

## Looseunit

300WM , Factory 150gn Ammo , enough said

----------


## res

That sucks

How old is the suppresser? Eg what gen and round count. 

Was it fitted by the maker? Eg is it a mag can or did a reseller fit a 308 can?

And most importantly, what does the maker say/plan to do about it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Bit of a loose unit now isn't it... (see what I did there. ha!)

----------


## Happy

Oh oh here we go !!! Always wondered what was on the inside of those  !!

----------


## veitnamcam

> That sucks
> 
> How old is the suppresser? Eg what gen and round count. 
> 
> Was it fitted by the maker? Eg is it a mag can or did a reseller fit a 308 can?
> 
> And most importantly, what does the maker say/plan to do about it? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what length is the barrel?

----------


## res

That's part of why I asked who fitted it

----------


## Looseunit

> That sucks
> 
> How old is the suppresser? Eg what gen and round count. 
> 
> Was it fitted by the maker? Eg is it a mag can or did a reseller fit a 308 can?
> 
> And most importantly, what does the maker say/plan to do about it? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


24" barrel , suppressor fitted by the manufacturer , Magnum can , low round count , not loose , just finished sighting the rifle in with new scope , just running it over the chrony .

----------


## res

I hope you have contacted the maker then!!

----------


## mikee

Was it exciting??

----------


## MattyP

Wow.

What exactly happened - did a projectile hit something, or did the gases just blow it out? Would've given you a hell of a fright no doubt.

----------


## JRW87

So what suppressor am I not going to buy for my .300wm?

----------


## kiwijames

Had you given the suppressor maker the opportunity to rectify before you chose to run him down online?

----------


## tui_man2

Given Dan currently in Germany. . . . He will see it right is good to deal with amd his team

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had you given the suppressor maker the opportunity to rectify before you chose to run him down online?


There has been no mention of the manufacturer yet so how could he be running anyone down?

And even if the manufacturer replaces/redesigns whatever is it still not something the shooting community would like to see? isn't that why we are all here to see shooting/hunting related stuff?

I am sure loose units first call would have been the manufacturer or supplier?

----------


## veitnamcam

Opps too slow thanks Abe  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> There has been no mention of the manufacturer yet so how could he be running anyone down?
> 
> And even if the manufacturer replaces/redesigns whatever is it still not something the shooting community would like to see? isn't that why we are all here to see shooting/hunting related stuff?
> 
> I am sure loose units first call would have been the manufacturer or supplier?


Pretty bloody obvious who made it, and considering the OPs previous form I doubt it.

----------


## Looseunit

> Had you given the suppressor maker the opportunity to rectify before you chose to run him down online?


Who's running who down . Just put up a pic of today's experience. Never mentioned any manufacturers or said anything about their service . Don't know what they will do about it yet . . Some people are always out to start a fight , seems you can't say anything on here without it been a shit starter . For fuks sake don't read my hunting stories or you will the spca down on me for animal cruelty.

----------


## Shearer

> There has been no mention of the manufacturer yet so how could he be running anyone down?
> 
> And even if the manufacturer replaces/redesigns whatever is it still not something the shooting community would like to see? isn't that why we are all here to see shooting/hunting related stuff?
> 
> I am sure loose units first call would have been the manufacturer or supplier?


Everyone can see its a Hardy.

----------


## res

But some of us weren't saying it, at least untill we know how Dan handles it. 

Everything has a failure rate, and progressive manufactures try to learn from every failure

----------


## Shearer

> But some of us weren't saying it, at least untill we know how Dan handles it. 
> 
> Everything has a failure rate, and progressive manufactures try to learn from every failure


Not running the guy down. I have one of his gen 3 models and am very happy with it. Just saying that the knowledgeable lot on this forum don't need a name to know who made it.

----------


## res

But search engines do, and when he his trying to spread into new markets stuff like this can get blown out of proportion real fast. 
I'm all for name and shame if the product is not supported, but we don't know that yet

----------


## Shearer

> But search engines do, and when he his trying to spread into new markets stuff like this can get blown out of proportion real fast. 
> I'm all for name and shame if the product is not supported, but we don't know that yet


As you said. Everything has a failure rate. I'm sure the people who take time to research a product before they buy it will realise that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Everyone can see its a Hardy.


Everyone who owns one can see that, the vast majority of shooters would just see a black can.

----------


## kiwijames

> Who's running who down . Just put up a pic of today's experience. Never mentioned any manufacturers or said anything about their service . Don't know what they will do about it yet . . Some people are always out to start a fight , seems you can't say anything on here without it been a shit starter . For fuks sake don't read my hunting stories or you will the spca down on me for animal cruelty.


As such a concerned citizen maybe you should consider what you don't say then?




> So what suppressor am I not going to buy for my .300wm?

----------


## kiwijames

> Everyone who owns one can see that, the vast majority of shooters would just see a HRE can.


I don't own one and know what it is.
Come on. You're taking the piss now. The can that comes via national chain store H&F and Hamills packages. Probably the largest volume seller can in NZ. The only can with that distinctive spiral.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I don't own one and know what it is.
> Come on. You're taking the piss now. The can that comes via national chain store H&F and Hamills packages. Probably the largest volume seller can in NZ. The only can with that distinctive spiral.


Ok I didn't know that as I do not shop at H&F and we no longer have a hamils, However I still think the vast majority of shooters would not have recognised it for brand, the vast majority of shooters are not on forums either.

----------


## Looseunit

> As such a concerned citizen maybe you should consider what you don't say then?


if I post about shooting a deer - i'm bashed for shooting hinds or velvet stags
if I post about a product - I'm bashed about advertising
if I post an answer to a guestion about a product - i'm bashed for been biased
if I post anything I know about something - i'm bashed for having a beef or shit stirring

ever consider it those that are bashing are the ones with the problem?

if I pumped gas for a job there would be no question , is it jealousy? get a fuken life , not everything in this world is a conspiracy , I posted what I thought was an interesting pic , no mention of manufacturers or service . that from it what you want , so everyone that posts a pic of a stuck car is picking on Toyota? cracked cases Federal? sometimes on forums people just like to share shit , if you cant handle it without starting shit read a mag where you cant have any input . forums are for sharing info , experiences , stories and knowledge

get over where I work , we fit a lot of these suppressors and have no beef with anyone .

----------


## 257weatherby

> if I post about shooting a deer - i'm bashed for shooting hinds or velvet stags
> if I post about a product - I'm bashed about advertising
> if I post an answer to a guestion about a product - i'm bashed for been biased
> if I post anything I know about something - i'm bashed for having a beef or shit stirring
> 
> ever consider it those that are bashing are the ones with the problem?
> 
> if I pumped gas for a job there would be no question , is it jealousy? get a fuken life , not everything in this world is a conspiracy , I posted what I thought was an interesting pic , no mention of manufacturers or service . that from it what you want , so everyone that posts a pic of a stuck car is picking on Toyota? cracked cases Federal? sometimes on forums people just like to share shit , if you cant handle it without starting shit read a mag where you cant have any input . forums are for sharing info , experiences , stories and knowledge
> 
> get over where I work , we fit a lot of these suppressors and have no beef with anyone .


You just like getting the bash, you kinky wee devil, would you like handcuffs with that?

----------


## veitnamcam

> if I post about shooting a deer - i'm bashed for shooting hinds or velvet stags
> if I post about a product - I'm bashed about advertising
> if I post an answer to a guestion about a product - i'm bashed for been biased
> if I post anything I know about something - i'm bashed for having a beef or shit stirring
> 
> ever consider it those that are bashing are the ones with the problem?
> 
> if I pumped gas for a job there would be no question , is it jealousy? get a fuken life , not everything in this world is a conspiracy , I posted what I thought was an interesting pic , no mention of manufacturers or service . that from it what you want , so everyone that posts a pic of a stuck car is picking on Toyota? cracked cases Federal? sometimes on forums people just like to share shit , if you cant handle it without starting shit read a mag where you cant have any input . forums are for sharing info , experiences , stories and knowledge
> 
> get over where I work , we fit a lot of these suppressors and have no beef with anyone .


While I mentioned something about making a choice with a fawn on the teat, something I cannot agree with... I have to agree with the post.

----------


## Looseunit

> You just like getting the bash, you kinky wee devil, would you like handcuffs with that?


only if they are the fluffy ones ;-)

----------


## Happy

Ref Post 4 Man wish I could foresee the lotto numbers . If you sell enough of anything you will have a or some failures . It's the putting right that counts. The Op wasn't slagging anyone. @Looseunit   Umm your image name does show up if you mouse over it though

----------


## res

I personally think it is an interesting picture and would be keen to know what caused it to fail. 
Loseunit seems to have played it fair by not naming the brand. 
While a fair number of the regular posters can tell whose it is I doubt 3/4 of the membership would see anything other than a black can. 
There seems to be some history causing a stink  :Sad: 
I am now curious as to where lose unit works

----------


## Looseunit

> I am now curious as to where lose unit works


There's no secret Res , I work at Deadeye Dicks Shooting Supplies , I have been a member of this forum along time , even before where I currently work ,  but some seam to think that everything I say on here is because of where I work . maybe I will just read and not pass on anything I may know in the future some people cant handle it .

----------


## res

It sucks that work politics affect your personal life

----------


## 257weatherby

> I personally think it is an interesting picture and would be keen to know what caused it to fail. 
> Loseunit seems to have played it fair by not naming the brand. 
> While a fair number of the regular posters can tell whose it is I doubt 3/4 of the membership would see anything other than a black can. 
> There seems to be some history causing a stink 
> I am now curious as to where lose unit works


Works at DED's, has a sideline in pink fluffy handcuffs....... Res, mate, what exactly do you mean by..... curious?

----------


## res

[QUOTE=257weatherby;343844Res, mate, what exactly do you mean by..... curious?[/QUOTE]

Fluffy handcuffs just get me going :p


But seriously, just wondering if it was info that would show up a bias for showing the picture

----------


## Danny

Thanks for posting. I found it interesting. All items can and do fail. 
People need to be less sensitive and stop reading bull shit  into everything.

----------


## longrange308

If u zoom in you can see the cracks as if the round had hit the end
But hey at least it didn't leak

----------


## kiwijames

> if I post about shooting a deer - i'm bashed for shooting hinds or velvet stags
> if I post about a product - I'm bashed about advertising
> if I post an answer to a guestion about a product - i'm bashed for been biased
> if I post anything I know about something - i'm bashed for having a beef or shit stirring
> 
> ever consider it those that are bashing are the ones with the problem?
> 
> if I pumped gas for a job there would be no question , is it jealousy? get a fuken life , not everything in this world is a conspiracy , I posted what I thought was an interesting pic , no mention of manufacturers or service . that from it what you want , so everyone that posts a pic of a stuck car is picking on Toyota? cracked cases Federal? sometimes on forums people just like to share shit , if you cant handle it without starting shit read a mag where you cant have any input . forums are for sharing info , experiences , stories and knowledge
> 
> get over where I work , we fit a lot of these suppressors and have no beef with anyone .


I know where you work and it has never been an issue nor is it in this instance. 
I think maybe you need to get over yourself? Pumping gas maybe better for your id?
I have never commented on any of your above problems so there is more than one antagonist here? Does this not suggest that maybe your posting is the common denominator and requires more finesse? 
The fact that there has already been a post suggesting they would not purchase product from the suppressor manufacturer implies that the brand HAS been tarnished by YOUR post.

----------


## mikee

> Thanks for posting. I found it interesting. All items can and do fail. 
> People need to be less sensitive and stop reading bull shit  into everything.


Have to agree with this, I make a living fixing shit that breaks (for whatever reason)

----------


## Danny

Me too

----------


## JRW87

> I know where you work and it has never been an issue nor is it in this instance. 
> I think maybe you need to get over yourself? Pumping gas maybe better for your id?
> I have never commented on any of your above problems so there is more than one antagonist here? Does this not suggest that maybe your posting is the common denominator and requires more finesse? 
> The fact that there has already been a post suggesting they would not purchase product from the suppressor manufacturer implies that the brand HAS been tarnished by YOUR post.


If your referring to mine it was meant to be tongue in cheek, perhaps that didnt come across in the text. 

Somethings gone amiss and Im sure the item will be replaced and the damaged one taken back by the manufacturer and analysed. Main thing is nobody lost an eye.

----------


## veitnamcam

Me too

----------


## screamO

S hit I just read 3 pages thinking there might have been some thought in to what might have happened :Wtfsmilie: 
I don't care who made the can, nor would I hold it against them but I'm very curious to know what might have happened and why. Should be beneficial for all parties involved I would have thought.

----------


## Looseunit

> The fact that there has already been a post suggesting they would not purchase product from the suppressor manufacturer implies that the brand HAS been tarnished by YOUR post.


And if someone decides to check their gear for problems before losing an eye or dying because they see the post? Think you a just string up shit myself . I posted about a fuji camera in the photo section . Sure hope I don't send canon broke . Stop reading something into it . It's not there .

----------


## Gibo

Do you have any thoughts on what happened looseunit?

----------


## deepsouthaussie

🔨🔩 should be able to tart the old girl up no worries...

----------


## Tommy

I don't know shit from chewed dates compared to half the regulars that post on here. To me it's a black can (nice finish on it too). Though I'd have worked out who made it easily enough, it wouldn't have stopped me buying one at all. I'm not stupid enough to think that if I buy of these it's going to end up halfway down the range at all.. I'm more curious as to what caused the failure, which is what the OP was after too I think. We're all interested in shit that goes bang, we all like to go have a poke at what got banged, and are keen on as much more Bang as possible. Take it easy fellas

----------


## Looseunit

> Do you have any thoughts on what happened looseunit?


not yet . Had just shot 5 rounds sighting in the new scope and was on the 2nd shot through the crony that it let go . Will look at the baffle to see if it's been eroded by gas cutting where it let go . The remaining piece on the barrel was tight so no way it had come loose , there's a mark in the exit hole but looks more like impact with the wood heap that bullet strike as there's no sign of copper . The back end nut was dragged up the isolation tube before letting go so that wasn't the problem . To me so far loss like shit happens material failure . With things getting lighter and thinner maybe we are cutting weight/material in the wrong places . I know I could lose more weight than my rifle .

----------


## Shootm

Interesting but not the first time I've seen it.

----------


## Smiddy

Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

I didn't know who the manufacturers were, I didn't read any slagging of them. All I saw was a failure posted about with pics to back it up. I had no clue what loose unit does for a job and now i do know i still can't tell why that means anything apart from those cans must be good if he's using one but i tend to look at the positive side rather than negative. Why the panties in a bunch brigade getting all uptight? Thrush cream anyone?
Chill out people, you look like dicks, jumping up and down over fuck all.

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Kaimai Views

> Attachment 34645
> 
> 300WM , Factory 150gn Ammo , enough said


Thanks for posting. Public safety announcement?  Appreciate the fact you have taken a big risk in posting, but kudos for having the balls to do so.

Certainly not the first one of these to let go that i am aware of. One failed on a .300 Win Mag at a recent field shoot near Akl, and also aware of some other Gen5 units failing recently on magnums. Obviously major design or material issues, still.  If this was the US a major recall would be issued.  Funny, in NZ ...... shoot the messenger !  (or Shhhhh, it's never happened before....... but here's a replacement.)   :Thumbsup: 

Pretty embarrassing for NZ manufacturing if these things are being exported though, and failing. Foreigners often are not so forgiving when stuff blows up on them. The OP probably got a fright and had to change his undies. In the US he might have sued for 'emotional harm' .  Lol.

----------


## Dougie

Glad you are okay, looseunit.

----------


## Dytek

Looks like a lesser grade suppressor that's been photo shopped to look like a better one!

----------


## steven

My 2 cents is there was a potentially dangerous incident with a  piece of hardware.   So its a warning to the rest of us, if only to double check the damn thing is screwed on tight, so I am glad it was posted.

----------


## Daggers_187

> Looks like a lesser grade suppressor that's been photo shopped to look like a better one!

----------


## MattyP

> S hit I just read 3 pages thinking there might have been some thought in to what might have happened
> I don't care who made the can, nor would I hold it against them but I'm very curious to know what might have happened and why. Should be beneficial for all parties involved I would have thought.


Agreed. I own one, and am not looking to change it after seeing this. It hasn't changed my thoughts on the product(s) one way or the other. I am just curious how it happened and wish more effort was going into discussing that rather than whether it should have been posted or not.

If someone posted a busted rifle or something similar I doubt there would be people on here going on about how it was wrecking the reputation of Browning or Sako, or whoever. These sort of threads are interesting. Would you bash him for not posting it if you found out....would he then be covering it up or some other bs?

----------


## moonhunt

> if I post about shooting a deer - i'm bashed for shooting hinds or velvet stags
> if I post about a product - I'm bashed about advertising
> if I post an answer to a guestion about a product - i'm bashed for been biased
> if I post anything I know about something - i'm bashed for having a beef or shit stirring
> 
> ever consider it those that are bashing are the ones with the problem?
> 
> if I pumped gas for a job there would be no question , is it jealousy? get a fuken life , not everything in this world is a conspiracy , I posted what I thought was an interesting pic , no mention of manufacturers or service . that from it what you want , so everyone that posts a pic of a stuck car is picking on Toyota? cracked cases Federal? sometimes on forums people just like to share shit , if you cant handle it without starting shit read a mag where you cant have any input . forums are for sharing info , experiences , stories and knowledge
> 
> get over where I work , we fit a lot of these suppressors and have no beef with anyone .


Don't mention 1080  :Grin: 

Have my pills turned up yet ( returned ) the 1:9 that were ment to be 1:10

----------


## longrange308

> Christ.  When you think about the operating environment for these pieces of kit, it's not really going to have an indefinate service life especially if made of ali.  Turning a magnum-sized miniature blowtorch onto it for a few seconds each time you pull the loud lever isn't going to be good for anything even your barrel!
> 
> We are going lighter and lighter and lighter on everything, BUT lighter and lighter done with no possible consequences and issues = $$$$$$ and most kiwi's want the good stuff at kiwi wages $$$ which really leads to a compromise.  If we want an extra long service life out of things like suppressors, without big $ on exotic metals that cost a lot to buy and more to machine, then we need stainless materials and not ali but stainless is heavy.  No free lunch there...
> 
> And to cut weight, there's only a certain amount of material you can remove before you are running the razor's edge.  I think the OP has nailed it, how light is too light???


had a big magnum one leak like a sieve with a 308
they not made of ali, and  they are certainly not cheap to buy
just dam lucky no one was hurt

and hopefully its sorted in a timely manner

----------


## Kaimai Views

> Christ.  When you think about the operating environment for these pieces of kit, it's not really going to have an indefinate service life especially if made of ali.  Turning a magnum-sized miniature blowtorch onto it for a few seconds each time you pull the loud lever isn't going to be good for anything even your barrel!
> 
> We are going lighter and lighter and lighter on everything, BUT lighter and lighter done with no possible consequences and issues = $$$$$$ and most kiwi's want the good stuff at kiwi wages $$$ which really leads to a compromise.  If we want an extra long service life out of things like suppressors, without big $ on exotic metals that cost a lot to buy and more to machine, then we need stainless materials and not ali but stainless is heavy.  No free lunch there...
> 
> And to cut weight, there's only a certain amount of material you can remove before you are running the razor's edge.  I think the OP has nailed it, how light is too light???


The OP said 'low round count', i would like to know exactly how many?????    Also bold claims have been made by the manufacturer and re-sellers about how great these units are. What do you consider reasonable service life?  If this was sold as a magnum-rated can it should be able to handle it, not blow up prematurely?  Material selection is just part of the problem. Flawed design and lax assembly are just other possible contributors to this event???  I bet there are likely to be some nervous H&F dealers out there who may find themselves seeing customers bringing in more of these sort of catastrophies, especially on the magnums. It is just a matter of time IMO.

----------


## scoped

I think its good that looseunit has posted this , despite of whether he works at a gunshop or not

 definetly take it as a safety warning. id like to see whether there was an engineers sign off on the design of the product pictured - call it pc but if it harmed someone you wouldn't have a foot to stand on in court

doesn't mean any other suppressor manufacturers product is any worse off at this stage however I have had two shoddy jobs come back from the manufacturer of the above suppressor so ive learnt from my lesson and am staying clear!

----------


## Danny

I made a suppressor last year, my first. The joining baffle and the next baffle are stainless steel. Hell it's heavy compared to these new ones. There is always a trade off when we compromise weight and material type; something gives., sooner or later something gives. We know that alloy baffles can never last blasts of this type, even stainless doesn't last.  
I'd like to know more about this failure and what caused it or a likely cause, my guess would be alignment.

----------


## Damz

Wow, this thread was 97% horse shit.

Full credit to OP for posting, it's why were all here as someone said earlier. There is no good reason to HIDE the fact that it happened, or who made it, or any of that PC nonsense. 

And who cares if this is found via a search engine?! When I research a product before buying it, I want to find as much info as I can, good AND bad, to make an informed decision.

Informed decisions, more or less the backbone of why forums work so well.

Look forward to seeing what HRE has to say, and how they plan to deal with it. 

And I'm _certain_ that people reading this in the future will _only_ be interested in the same thing.

----------


## Spanners

My guess will he won't give 2 flying fucks.. Certainly didn't when I reported an imminent failure.

----------


## striker

didnt phillipo have a similar  "it dissapeared with a bang incident"

----------


## 338 man

Im pissd i wasted the time to read 5 pages for nothing, I thought Mr Hardy or a spokesman should of replied that they would look into it and sort it ASAP already. If history shows us anything, it could be a long wait.
While we wait should we make fun of the shooter that uses 150gr loads in a 300wm hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
I think Jason did the right thing posting the image.  ( Caveat Emptor )

----------


## TeRei

That big tall bloke from Hamilton sent us some extra baffles for our 223 cans which apparently he made by hand.We are a bit anxious because the baffle was made on a cnc machine but they performed faultlessly in the rain yesterday. Give him a ring.

----------


## Philipo

Right after 5 page's of dribble, here's my take on things 


Take it from someone that had a "light weight magnum suppressor" fail ( and yes there's no point dancing around not naming manufacturers, as everyone knows mine & this one was a HRE ) these friggen things don't go pop!,  they go farken *"BANG"* 

and it isn't a nice experience when they do, so for a few of you that are giving "looseunit" a hard time, try it for your self & see if you enjoy gettin smacked by Mike Tyson & a face full of shit.



This was well known, as it happened at a FnH forum gong shot, This was an early Gen 1 - 2 unit on a Kimber 7mm WSM 









Dan sorted mine & he'll sort this one, he's always been good like that ( but shit they cost fuk all to produce ) so what the heck it's only a few $$ he don't give a toss, funny that my replacement also bulged after about 50 rounds blahahahaha 

PS- I have nothing against Dan or any other suppressor maker ( shit HRE are doing very well for themselves at the mo ) but   


*A couple of points to take out'a this thread*   & I wish that some suppressor manufactures would inform their customers of this when using on medium-large centerfires. 

These "Light weight can's" are made out of light weight material's like alloy, they aren't very strong & fatigue, so use them for there purpose, hunting!  & by hunting I mean Deer shooting ( 3 rounds ) not bombing up 20 rounds in 2'mins on a mob of goats.

They aren't designed for gong shooting, While "cans" are great for shooting in a group ( far more socially welcomed than shooting with a brake ) putting 30-50 rounds through a "LW Can" in an hour, ain't guna do it any good.

Don't fit a "LW can" to anything bigger than a 30-06, the recoil reduction is fuk all & they don't like the pressure ( 60-65,000 psi ) go get a decent brake & a decent set of muffs, your shoulder will love you for it.  


Just my two cent's worth 

Chur

----------


## veitnamcam

Or some hardening cream

----------


## mikee

Which is why I have a brake for range/gongs/hunting with others and a suppressor for hunting with the dog

----------


## dogmatix

Maybe I should go buy back those Reflex T8 tanks I sold 12 months ago.
Nothing will destroy those f**kers.




Nah.... got sick of lugging them around.  :Pissed Off: 
Happy with my DPT modulars on my bolts and DPT steel baffled AR can.  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

MAE full stainless and get an arm workout at the same time ha ha

----------


## L.R

I had 2 MAE stainless supressors bulge on a 300rum

----------


## Woody

I don't own a suppressor because I figure once the deer is dead, the noise don't matter much. I can't carry out more than one these days.

However, I have researched a bit on suppressors manufactured in Europe. Some of these , especially the upmarket ones specifically warn against firing more than 5 rounds from a magnum in any one sequence of shooting before allowing the suppressor to cool and be cleaned before re-use. Abuse of this condition voids warranty and liability.

I agree strongly with Philipo post.

----------


## Gibo

> I had 2 MAE stainless supressors bulge on a 300rum


If I had 300 rums I'd be more than bulging!!

----------


## Willie

> Who's running who down . Just put up a pic of today's experience. Never mentioned any manufacturers or said anything about their service . Don't know what they will do about it yet . . Some people are always out to start a fight , seems you can't say anything on here without it been a shit starter . For fuks sake don't read my hunting stories or you will the spca down on me for animal cruelty.


Seems a few people jump to conclusions about what you are up to. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Willie

I have to agree this thread turned to horse shit pretty damn fast. 
Disappointing to say the least. The OP didn't have a crack at anyone and I personally didn't know who had supplied and fitted the can. 
It would have been preferable instead of making assumptions that the questions were answered. I run a can on my boom stick and if it's possible it will fail give me the reasons why. 
Cheers

----------


## Daggers_187

I'd just like to say that after watching a few of NORWAY's videos on Youtube, his can must be pretty top notch. That dude fires hundreds of rounds in a sitting out of that 6.5x284 and it has survived pretty well. Granted it's not a magnum or anything. But still impressive.

----------


## BRADS

> I'd just like to say that after watching a few of NORWAY's videos on Youtube, his can must be pretty top notch. That dude fires hundreds of rounds in a sitting out of that 6.5x284 and it has survived pretty well. Granted it's not a magnum or anything. But still impressive.


Yes those cans are awesome.
Have one on my blaser way above anything made here..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Sheesh,

Firstly @Looseunit i think it will buff out :Grin: , I am sure it will get sorted, i have 3 of his/theirs/dont mention names lol and would go again.

secondly if we are going to "add" things top the front of out guns that were not put there by the gun maker then i would suggest that at some stage 1 or 2 may fail.

Glad everyone is ok and also now i know where looseunit works :Thumbsup: 

Hamish

----------


## ChrisF

Dog , RE the Reflex T8 cans , they where good cheap cans , and are underated in sound reduction , BUT as they are thin steel , they do rust out & blow out where they have rusted , actually always thought a SS version of the Reflex would be nice , a company in UK did just that , but no longer do them .

Mauser , Oceania Defence will be making a 338LM can soon , but it mounts over the AI Tac brake , which has a spigot section on barrel for clamp , & a 18x1.5mm thread , and will be maybe a bit dearer than the AU SL7 or NOT ?
BT in switzerland make a steel & SS can for 338LM as well .

----------


## Damz

No update? @Looseunit

----------


## Looseunit

> No update? @Looseunit


not yet , we nor the customer have heard from the manufacturer

----------


## BRADS

> not yet , we nor the customer have heard from the manufacturer


Have you tried the phone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Looseunit

> Have you tried the phone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes . both left messages , he knows about it , just not bothered to return the call at this stage , will leave it to the customer to follow up with him as he purchased it direct from the manufacturer .

----------


## Damz

Ouch. 

Bet DPT wouldn't have left it this long....  :Ka Boom: 

 :Psmiley:

----------


## gimp

The DPT I've seen fail recently was replaced also immediately upon contact being made, with a newer model

----------


## BRADS

> The DPT I've seen fail recently was replaced also immediately upon contact being made, with a newer model


As was the Hardy I no of, even though Dan was in Germany at the time............


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Looseunit

> As was the Hardy I no of, even though Dan was in Germany at the time............
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what happen to that one? any reason for the failure?

----------


## BRADS

> what happen to that one? any reason for the failure?


I wasn't really interested to be honest was just happy to hear it had been  replaced immediately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

If I was getting a new suppressor I'd be getting  SSRNZ one. I stopped in there today and had a look at them, they're similar to the DPT ones but even better. They have a stainless insert in every baffle, right where the DPT ones get eaten away. Quite light too.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> If I was getting a new suppressor I'd be getting  SSRNZ one. I stopped in there today and had a look at them, they're similar to the DPT ones but even better. They have a stainless insert in every baffle, right where the DPT ones get eaten away. Quite light too.


I use scotts suppressors here and very pleased with them

My rem mag has two extra baffles added and guys 100yrds behind me dont hear the shots.

Extremely well made.

Slightly quieter than Gabe Ziglianis suppressors from highcountrysport.co.nz, which used to be the quietest availiable in NZ.

----------


## Friwi

How heavy are they and how much do they cost?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> How heavy are they and how much do they cost?


Check out his website at ssrnz.co.nz and send him an email, you may want to get other work done at the same time

Every time i talk to him i want one of his short 2kg alloy stocked 308s.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Check out his website at ssrnz.co.nz and send him an email, you may want to get other work done at the same time
> 
> Every time i talk to him i want one of his short 2kg alloy stocked 308s.


Bout time you got a decent calibre  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> I wasn't really interested to be honest was just happy to hear it had been  replaced immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so today I had an issue with one of these cans....
I can report that after contact was made with Dan a new can was in the post heading my way.
Very good service :Have A Nice Day: 
Maybe the op just approached it wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Maybe he thought you would send it to Greg Duley ?

----------


## BRADS

> Maybe he thought you would send it to Greg Duley ?


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L.R

Looks like cam is trying to kick it off again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

For a scathing report.
Na he wouldn't care, doesn't make suppressors does he?

----------


## BRADS

> Looks like cam is trying to kick it off again


Oh some people should go hunting more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh some people should go hunting more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are correct there! got cabin fever bad. :Sad: 

What was the issue you had? only had it a day or two?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Bout time you got a decent calibre


Im about to make another 300saum, does that count ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im about to make another 300saum, does that count ?


yes

----------


## BRADS

> Yes you are correct there! got cabin fever bad.
> 
> What was the issue you had? only had it a day or two?


Yes brand new.
The gun wouldn't shoot, 4 inches at 100,
No bullet strikes, thought maybe the finnlight just didn't like the can on it.
On inspection it appeared as thow the glue was coming apart in front of the isolator?
I'm not sure but when I here for certain I'll let you no :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Glue!?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Loctite at a guess

----------


## BRADS

> Glue!?


My very scientific opinion was glue :Have A Nice Day: 
Some sort of liquid was exiting the can onto the barrel, I was picking if I kept firing I may have done what Jason did.
I'm told I'll get a report so I'll let you no as I said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

What color was the glue Brads? I'm getting some white sticky stuff on my bolt head and cases. Supressor and rifle seem to be OK though.

----------


## JRW87

> What color was the glue Brads? I'm getting some white sticky stuff on my bolt head and cases. Supressor and rifle seem to be OK though.


*trying to get my mind out of the gutter*

----------


## Dead is better

It's a timely reminder to tighten them up too. Every now and then mine loosens. Might be the varmint barrel thread needing a bit of something (or just elbow grease). I've been a very happy customer, seeing one pop doesn't change that. I'd get another one again, and I'd recommend these to anyone. First one I've ever heard of that's done this. Glad you're ok mate

----------


## BRADS

> Glue!?


My scientific opinion wasn't  far out.


I was told " the tolerances where out and the glue hadn't set"

That was all I was told, I said I'd post up what the report was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr. Watson

Press fit I believe and yip pretty much glue

----------


## Bugger That

I have 3 of these cans so appreciate the photo. For me it also highlights proper use. It concerns me that this a was a new can that failed as I use one on a short barreled 7mm WSM with high muzzle pressure. 

One trap the manufacturers fall into is that by not identifying recommended use and or expected life they have kind of assumed a life time warranty. I went to great lengths to define the intended use and calculated muzzle pressure for my WSM. Dan then made modifications to handle the job. In spite of that knowledge I'm now a little weary which is a good thing. I won’t beat it goat shooting and as it shoots perfectly I'll save it for bush hunting.  

The 6 x 47 is a god sent for snap shooting without the added hassle of earmuffs but I think I'll back away from using a suppressor on anything else regardless of the brand.

Thanks for the photo Jason.

----------


## highcountry

Well I won't be buying any of that hornady ammo if it does that to ya can. Or was it a crap rifle? ( sorry, couldn't resist.) :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> My scientific opinion wasn't  far out.
> 
> 
> I was told " the tolerances where out and the glue hadn't set"
> 
> That was all I was told, I said I'd post up what the report was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's possible the loctite type product had not adhered in the presence of anodising, it can take a very special heptane base accelerator/prep solution to enable some loctite products to adhere with full strength to anodising.

Have seen this problem a few times now.

----------


## Friwi

The lock tite problem does not explain why the "muzzle brake" part of the suppressor snapped off or why so many units from that manufacturers get the tube female threads pulling off the "monocore" male threads ( at the muzzle side of the suppressor).There might also be a design problem or a design fault?

----------


## brodster

I'm interested to know why the original can failed, would someone mind recapping please? Eyes glazed over reading the arguments

----------


## Wirehunt

Fuck me. There is some fucking bullshit on this thread.  Who gives a flying fuck who made the can. I have no idea who the manufacture is, or care. 
I've got two or three  *maybe more) here that have failed for various reasons by more than one manufacturer.  Whooptedo.

But some of the precious comments, well fuck me. Go stroke it a few more times.

And for all you lovers of cans, a-tec are shit as far as I'm concerned as well. And that's what I have at the moment.

You want light as fuck and alloy it will fail, cause that's what light alloy does.

----------


## craigc

Wirehunt. 

The manufacturer is very important. Ask yourself this question; if Ford recalls a model because of an electronic fault does it involve any Holden cars? ;-)

Those DPT cans are getting light, ever heard of them failing? I haven't.

----------


## Ginga

Gear fails from time to time. It wears out, has a fault at the start etc. as long as it's remedied correctly and no one is hurt I can't see it being a deal breaker.

----------


## jim160

If people want cans that won't fail, then let's go back to stainless blast baffles and all stainless suppressors. 
They weigh a ton but they are unlikely to fail. 
When you use alloy, then it will get weak over time. Its just the metal. 

And as always, nothing lasts forever.

----------


## gimp

The DPT/Atec/Roedale style with screw together baffles machined from solid aluminium seem to be about an order of magnitude less likely to fail than the ones with baffles stuffed in a tube. Yes they'll wear out faster than steel but who cares, they're a cheap wear part.

----------


## kiwijames

> Wirehunt. 
> 
> The manufacturer is very important. Ask yourself this question; if Ford recalls a model because of an electronic fault does it involve any Holden cars? ;-)
> 
> Those DPT cans are getting light, ever heard of them failing? I haven't.


Fords are only recalled to make them cooler. Holdens................

----------


## R93

> Fords are only recalled to make them cooler. Holdens................


Is your Ford a twin turbo? Or is that only with you in it?😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> Yes they'll wear out faster than steel but who cares, they're a cheap wear part.


Maybe for you. But for me if they don't do at least two rifles they are crap. I don't think 16-18000 rounds is asking to much.  They are getting close to the cost of a rifle themselves.
Atec is definitely louder than a Waitaki.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Wirehunt. 
> 
> The manufacturer is very important. Ask yourself this question; if Ford recalls a model because of an electronic fault does it involve any Holden cars? ;-)
> 
> Those DPT cans are getting light, ever heard of them failing? I haven't.


But it will probably involve a Mazda.

----------


## gimp

> Maybe for you. But for me if they don't do at least two rifles they are crap. I don't think 16-18000 rounds is asking to much.  They are getting close to the cost of a rifle themselves.
> Atec is definitely louder than a Waitaki.


Waitaki quietness is irrelevant because at 700 grams it weighs over 3 times as much and it's got no place in my life

----------


## jakewire

> Waitaki quietness is irrelevant because at 700 grams it weighs over 3 times as much and it's got no place in my life


Mine weighed 640.
And the quietness isn't irrelevant , because, noise supressor = Quietness.

----------


## gimp

anything more than approx 300 grams is too heavy to be practical for what I want, so therefore if it weighs more than that, how quiet it is is irrelevant


and w/r/t "640 grams", I never specified what it weighed more than 3x more than....

----------


## timattalon

> Wirehunt. 
> 
> The manufacturer is very important. Ask yourself this question; if Ford recalls a model because of an electronic fault does it involve any Holden cars? ;-)


In this day in age, quite possibly- Look at the Takata airbag issue. Some car brands have issued recalls, others have not. Because they are safer? Not at all, rather because they do not want to admit it. If that was to be a reason for a recall, I would actually buy the brand that issued the recall as they would be being up front with their customer. 

Every business will have a failure or complaint of some issue at some point. I maintain it is not the failure or complaint itself that is the issue but the way that it is dealt with and sorted that will separate a good business from a bad one.

----------


## possum_shooter

Well I just wasted half an hour of my life that I will never get back on a thread about NOTHING.
9 pages of bs and moaning.  Yawn

----------


## Toby

> Well I just wasted half an hour of my life that I will never get back on a thread about NOTHING.
> 9 pages of bs and moaning.  Yawn


But it wasnt a waste of time to let everyone know it was a waste of time aye

----------


## 260rem

Anything man made can have flaws in it
Is there any major damage to the rifle

----------


## Wirehunt

Why do you even bother with a can @gimp ?   Only worthwhile if you are putting a lot down range?   If you moan about 400 grams well fuck, why bother???

----------


## jim160

The really light suppressors get rid of some noise but they are still in the dB range that damages hearing. 
If it doesn't drop the dB range enough, you are just carrying weight for no purpose other than looks.

----------


## res

> The really light suppressors get rid of some noise but they are still in the dB range that damages hearing. 
> If it doesn't drop the dB range enough, you are just carrying weight for no purpose other than looks.


I just can't agree with that, even though I can see where you are coming from. 

Hearing damage is not a on or off thing so even if it's in the damage zone it's still better to be lower down in it. 
If you're deciding to use muffs or more likely earplugs instead of a can then they are very unlikely to drop you all the way down into the safe zone. 

Even with a good can I'll use hearing protection if there is time, have lost way to much already and most of its is shooting related.

----------


## Dr. Watson

Suppressors are awesome, however soon people will realise that they are a specific purpose item, you need to match the unit to the type of hunting or shooting you do (Iv tested and popped with realitive ease most Suppressors if not all available in NZ) 
As a rule of thumb if you have an AR15 or AR10 stay away from anything that is not stainless steel UNLESS!! And this is important) if you are going to purely hunt with it and sustain a rate of fire similar to your average bolt gun all the lightweight units are just fine.

I currently have a cheap light aluminium can on my M&P 10 as I needed to keep the weight down but often find myself hunting without hearing protection and while it's not the quietest unit I'm still very happy it's on instead of a 308 blasting 14.5 inches from my face.

----------


## yogi

What about lightweight alloy suppressors on magnum calibres? Are they really going to last with the extra velocity, powder burn and pressure from a magnum?
Steel suppressors will be too heavy to carry round especially on an alpine rig, which is why I just use a muzzle break instead.
Like you say Dr Watson, they have a specific purpose.

----------


## 338 man

D Watson, i think the same but would be pissd carrying your AR in the scrub with its mag and sling up top in the way

----------


## smidey

Why are suppressors weights such a major topic. They aren't much in the total weight package are they? Then there is the fact that I'd probably loose the equivalent of five or ten suppressors worth of weight if I dieted for a month

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dr. Watson

> D Watson, i think the same but would be pissd carrying your AR in the scrub with its mag and sling up top in the way


Yeah I mostly hunt with a 5 rnd ... Also I pretty much shoot something everyday with this rifle... Is it better to carry than a tikka hacked off with a can ? No probably not... But shooting isn't a novelty activity for me and if I'm going to shoot a rifle everyday.. It's not going to be something lame.

That said its only a little over minimum length, when it's on my back it sits flat upside down... The stock sits below the top of my shoulder and the can doesn't really protrude past my right hip... Not the best, but not too bad

----------


## timattalon

> Why are suppressors weights such a major topic. They aren't much in the total weight package are they? Then there is the fact that I'd probably loose the equivalent of five or ten suppressors worth of weight if I dieted for a month
> 
> Sent from my workbench


I was thinking if a suppressor is too heavy to carry, how will they get their animal home.....Our ears and our eyes are precious. The damage cannot be undone. Look after them when you have them and you may get to keep them....

----------


## Dr. Watson

> Why are suppressors weights such a major topic. They aren't much in the total weight package are they? Then there is the fact that I'd probably loose the equivalent of five or ten suppressors worth of weight if I dieted for a month
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Here's the thing with weight ... 
It adds up.

"It's not much in the over all package" can be said for almost all of the parts of your gun.

Anyone who has tried to make a light set up will understand the way weight can get away from you.

Also the suppressor hangs on the end of the barrel any weight is multiplied because of the leverage it has on you.

----------


## Wirehunt

> But shooting isn't a novelty activity for me and if I'm going to shoot a rifle everyday.. It's not going to be something lame.
> 
> That said its only a little over minimum length, when it's on my back it sits flat upside down... The stock sits below the top of my shoulder and the can doesn't really protrude past my right hip... Not the best, but not too bad


Lame? I shoot every day. Lame is something that costs more than a howa or cheap shotgun.
As for this over the back, you don't kill shit with a rifle there.

One thing most have missed,  the weight of a stainless can helps in offhand shooting. Hell, it helps in most positions.

----------


## Dr. Watson

"Lame is something that costs more than a howa or cheap shotgun."


... Ummm ...  I was going to write a lengthy response but with statements like that where do I start?

As for trying to convince hunters they are better off with heavy stainless lumps on their hunting rifles... 

Good luck! 

you might be shovelling the poop up hill with that one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

Most of them struggle to justify a can.  Unless your firing more than a couple of shots at a time what's the point?  At the range you use muffs.

For me they are easy to justify though as are electronic muffs for shot gunning. 
If you are into walking it in long range is a can needed?  Muffs would do the job.

----------


## Timmay

It's almost like people have different opinions, preferences or priority's.

----------


## Wirehunt

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## tiroatedson

> It's almost like people have different opinions, preferences or priority's.


Sounds like the human race in general.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

So if I only ever fire one shot when I go hunting does that mean I don't really need a suppressor?

----------


## Wirehunt

That's right, within reason.

----------


## L.R

No it's not. 1 shot without a supressor makes my ears ring like fuck.

----------


## yogi

How many decibels do most suppressors reduce the sound on average? 30 maybe? 
The larger the calibre that is suppressed, the less effective they seem to be.
Suppressed 30 cal rifles still generate a huge amount of noise when suppressed which makes me wonder if they are adequate in protecting your hearing?
Is one shot enough to damage hearing?  
The 30 cal will still scare any game away suppressed or not.

----------


## JRW87

> How many decibels do most suppressors reduce the sound on average? 30 maybe? 
> The larger the calibre that is suppressed, the less effective they seem to be.
> Suppressed 30 cal rifles still generate a huge amount of noise when suppressed which makes me wonder if they are adequate in protecting your hearing?
> Is one shot enough to damage hearing?  
> The 30 cal will still scare any game away suppressed or not.


My suppressed 300wm seemed alot more quite than an unsuppressed 7mm08 beside me and definantly quiter than a .270 but then I guess it might seem different being behind it shooting than standing behind the shooter. 

Its still not safe to fire without hearing protection IMO but then Im already stuffed from construction so I baby my ears now.

----------


## Danny

Regardless. A suppressed big cal is nicer to shoot, better for the potential second shot and they are a god send with regards to the ears regardless of decibel ratings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I'd run a suppressor even if I only fired a handful of rounds a year. I use earplugs with it aswell but It's not practical to run hearing protection in every situation, like spook and shoot in the bush

----------


## jim160

> Regardless. A suppressed big cal is nicer to shoot, better for the potential second shot and they are a god send with regards to the ears regardless of decibel ratings. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't care about decibel rating, then why have a suppressor.
Go without and don't have the weight.
Either way, you will still be deaf if the suppressor doesn't reduce below a safe level.

Just my opinion anyway.

----------


## gimp

an unsuppressed shot does far more damage than a suppressed one, and while it may still be loud at the gun, a suppressed can be nearly inaudible a matter of 1-200 meters away, unlike an unsuppressed shot

----------


## Danny

> an unsuppressed shot does far more damage than a suppressed one, and while it may still be loud at the gun, a suppressed can be nearly inaudible a matter of 1-200 meters away, unlike an unsuppressed shot


Exactafuckenly!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

A couple of weeks ago Brian and I shot 2 spikers out of a group of 3 with my suppressed .243 and his suppressed 30.06. They were 220 yards away.  They didn't have a clue what was going on or where the shots came from, and the 3rd one just trotted off out of sight.  When we got over to them and they were back in sight, the 3rd one was back there standing next to his dead mate. Quite un-disturbed.

The other benefit was that we could take our shots with real precision. No recoil or blast to worry about, or each other's blast washing across us. Shooting with a suppressor gives me a sense of stillness. Combining that with an accurate rifle and a good rest, and you have all of the ingredients for a humane kill.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> A couple of weeks ago Brian and I shot 2 spikers out of a group of 3 with my suppressed .243 and his suppressed 30.06. They were 220 yards away.  They didn't have a clue what was going on or where the shots came from, and the 3rd one just trotted off out of sight.  When we got over to them and they were back in sight, the 3rd one was back there standing next to his dead mate. Quite un-disturbed.


I did the same about 3 weeks ago, shot a stag at 300m, got up, mate got behind the same rifle and shot another stag at 425m, could of shot the third as well but wouldnt of been able to carry it, none of the deer had a clue where the shot came from. When we got over there another spiker had come up for a look at the 425m stag while we were dealing to the 300m stag. That deer had obviously not heard a shot and stayed around for 5mins watching us.

This was with a 300wsm with no can.... I think it depends on the country terrain more than if the rifle was suppressed or not in terms of animals hearing/spooking

----------


## Friwi

And also how often they get shot at or what kind of hunting pressure is on that mob... That plays a key role!

----------


## Tahr

> I did the same about 3 weeks ago, shot a stag at 300m, got up, mate got behind the same rifle and shot another stag at 425m, could of shot the third as well but wouldnt of been able to carry it, none of the deer had a clue where the shot came from. When we got over there another spiker had come up for a look at the 425m stag while we were dealing to the 300m stag. That deer had obviously not heard a shot and stayed around for 5mins watching us.
> 
> This was with a 300wsm with no can.... I think it depends on the country terrain more than if the rifle was suppressed or not in terms of animals hearing/spooking


I think that they just felt safe being shot at by that calibre.  :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

All I can say is lucky you had a real calibre, read:30 cal, to back up your little pea shooter...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jim160

Given some of the comments I have heard Bout how important hunting success relies on suppressors, makes me wonder how the older generations got on with hunting. 

They never used them and there are heaps now that don't use them, so effectively they are an unnecessary luxury.

----------


## gimp

> Given some of the comments I have heard Bout how important hunting success relies on suppressors, makes me wonder how the older generations got on with hunting. 
> 
> They never used them and there are heaps now that don't use them, so effectively they are an unnecessary luxury.


The older generation are largely stone deaf. As are all their hunting dogs.

----------


## Tahr

> Given some of the comments I have heard Bout how important hunting success relies on suppressors, makes me wonder how the older generations got on with hunting. 
> 
> They never used them and there are heaps now that don't use them, so effectively they are an unnecessary luxury.


Thats great. I was wondering who I could swap my old 303, Swandry, hob nail boots, army trou and kidney roaster pack with. I will send you all that stuff, and you send me your modern stuff thats no better. Fair swap? 
 :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> The older generation are largely stone deaf. As are all their hunting dogs.


What?

----------


## jim160

They may be deaf.  Well some are but I would say its not from shooting, most likely work related, but they probably fired more rounds than we ever will and they never thought to have something to stop the noise.
We don't really need them as most only fire one shot.  yes it causes damage but not more than a few minutes on a disc grinder or chainsaw with no earmuffs.
Ive seen people who say they must use a suppressor on a rifle due to the noise but will use a chainsaw without earmuffs

its all about looks and image, nothing about effectiveness of the suppressor.

If it was really a huge issue and all that, then the Police and Army would have suppressors on their rifles.  But they don't and they fire a lot more rounds than you ever will.

----------


## gimp

> We don't really need them as most only fire one shot.  yes it causes damage but not more than a few minutes on a disc grinder or chainsaw with no earmuffs
> Ive seen people who say they must use a suppressor on a rifle due to the noise but will use a chainsaw without earmuffs


It's stupid to do either, the fact that some people are stupid enough to use power tools without hearing protection doesn't meant it's not stupid to fire a rifle without it




> its all about looks and image, nothing about effectiveness of the suppressor.


Entirely your opinion. A suppressor does reduce sound pressure level to near or below hearing safe, does reduce severity of felt recoil, does disturb animals in the immediate and wider vicinity less, and does reduce muzzle blast. I personally think they look quite ugly but I put up with it because life is much more pleasant with them.





> If it was really a huge issue and all that, then the Police and Army would have suppressors on their rifles.  But they don't and they fire a lot more rounds than you ever will.


NZSAS



NZ Police



You're also making assumptions, I would say that I fire about an order of magnitude more rounds than any normal police officer does in a work related capacity, and those institutions presumably mandate use of other hearing protection wherever practical

----------


## jim160

Fair enough. 
But the SAS & AOS are not the only ones that are armed. 
I haven't seen any front line cops with suppressors and soldiers don't have them either. 

So the less that 100 soldiers out of over 3000 have suppressors and the less that 500 out of 3500 cops have suppressors. 

Not really a fair representation of numbers.

Besides, when was the last time a cop fired a rifle at someone. So of course you have fired more shots than them. Even I have. 
But I understand your point.

----------


## gimp

No-one is suggesting that a suppressor is necessary for hunting success, that's a strawman. A suppressor is a useful tool for protecting the hearing of those that hunt in situations where other forms of hearing protection aren't practical, and they have useful properties for shooting besides.

----------


## 300CALMAN

The whole legal case in the UK that got them legalised was based on health concerns about hearing loss. They do work and work well if you get a good one.

----------


## timattalon

> They may be deaf.  Well some are but I would say its not from shooting, most likely work related, but they probably fired more rounds than we ever will and they never thought to have something to stop the noise.
> We don't really need them as most only fire one shot.  yes it causes damage but not more than a few minutes on a disc grinder or chainsaw with no earmuffs.
> *Ive seen people who say they must use a suppressor on a rifle due to the noise but will use a chainsaw without earmuffs
> *
> its all about looks and image, nothing about effectiveness of the suppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was really a huge issue and all that, then the Police and Army would have suppressors on their rifles.  But they don't and they fire a lot more rounds than you ever will.


A better comparison would be using a chainsaw without a muffler. Or driving  a noisy straight piped vehicle. The earmuffs are protection but the convenience is the suppressor doesn't stop you haearing other sounds where muffs will. In saying that use a chainsaw without muffs (or grinders etc) and you wont be hearing much else anyway.........Once damage is done it cannot be undone. Once you are deaf- you stay deaf! Suppressor or ear protection- I dont care which, but I make sure I do use it.

----------


## MassiveAttack

If you hunt without a suppressor you also risk the hearing of your companions.  Often they are the ones that end up in a worse position for the muzzle blast and get more hearing damage than the bloke behind the butt.

----------


## Timmay

I was at the range again on friday arvo and had a guy with a .308 on my left and another guy had his new .270 on the right of me none of them suppressed. When the .270 went off you could feel the shock wave.  My suppressor was worth every cent. 
I wont be owning another center fire again without one.

----------


## Savage1

> Fair enough. 
> But the SAS & AOS are not the only ones that are armed. 
> I haven't seen any front line cops with suppressors and soldiers don't have them either. 
> 
> So the less that 100 soldiers out of over 3000 have suppressors and the less that 500 out of 3500 cops have suppressors. 
> 
> Not really a fair representation of numbers.
> 
> Besides, when was the last time a cop fired a rifle at someone. So of course you have fired more shots than them. Even I have. 
> But I understand your point.


All of the NZ Police training rifles are fitted with suppressors as well. They also shot a guy not to long ago in Thames, with a suppressor.

Have you ever fired a large centrefire with a suppressor? It's one of those thing where ignorance is bliss, but once you try it you wont go back.

I'm in the process of suppressing all of my rifles, even my deer stalking rifle, as I already have some slight tone deafness in my left ear from shooting, and I'm only 31!

I find them so much more pleasant to shoot and stops a flinch from developing.

----------


## jim160

Yes their training rifles have suppressors and they wear earmuffs as well. 
Much like the army wear earmuffs when doing the awq. 
The guy shot in Thames was shot by aos and they all have them. 
I have a suppressor on my 260 but I certainly won't be doing any other rifles I have. 
I'm not going to ruin them by adding a can to it. 

Suppressors are good for noise reduction to a point but muzzle brakes reduce recoil more and would reduce the flinch. If the recoil is too much.

----------


## gimp

Muzzle brakes increase volume by more than earplugs/muffs can attenuate, to a degree depending on the cartridge and brake of course

----------


## Savage1

> Yes their training rifles have suppressors and they wear earmuffs as well. 
> Much like the army wear earmuffs when doing the awq. 
> The guy shot in Thames was shot by aos and they all have them. 
> I have a suppressor on my 260 but I certainly won't be doing any other rifles I have. 
> I'm not going to ruin them by adding a can to it. 
> 
> Suppressors are good for noise reduction to a point but muzzle brakes reduce recoil more and would reduce the flinch. If the recoil is too much.


Yep they certainly do wear ear muffs as well, crazy not to if firing a glock and lots of super sonic rifle rounds in an enclosed area.

I find the blast far more likely cause a flinch than recoil.

----------


## Toby

Glocks are rubbish no wonder why cops cant hit shit

I finally get to say that after using one

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's stupid to do either, the fact that some people are stupid enough to use power tools without hearing protection doesn't meant it's not stupid to fire a rifle without it
> 
> 
> Entirely your opinion. A suppressor does reduce sound pressure level to near or below hearing safe, does reduce severity of felt recoil, does disturb animals in the immediate and wider vicinity less, and does reduce muzzle blast. I personally think they look quite ugly but I put up with it because life is much more pleasant with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZSAS
> ...


Thats not the police thats the Taliban.... If those guys were storming up my street I would think we were being invaded..........

----------


## Savage1

> Glocks are rubbish no wonder why cops cant hit shit
> 
> I finally get to say that after using one


If you think the one you fired is bad, then you should try a Police issue one with the heavier trigger pull, I think it's called a Chicago trigger and is something like 12lbs. So don't laugh straight away when you see cops training with the Glocks, I couldn't believe how much better I could shoot with a standard Glock and CZ.

Otherwise the Glock is pretty good for what they're designed for.

Back on topic, I just bought a ASE Utra can, ever heard of them giving way?

----------


## gimp

NYPD trigger


Steel cans rust out eventually

----------


## R93

> Glocks are rubbish no wonder why cops cant hit shit
> 
> I finally get to say that after using one


I think they are good for what they are designed for.
I have seen them shoot really well in the right hands. I much prefer a 226 or shadow. They feel and handle like a pistol should. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> If you think the one you fired is bad, then you should try a Police issue one with the heavier trigger pull, I think it's called a Chicago trigger and is something like 12lbs.
> 
> Back on topic, I just bought a ASE Utra can, ever heard of them giving way?



I've fired one and I thought the safety was left on. Though I must say the Army Steyr had an even heavier one!!

----------


## jakesae101

> I think they are good for what they are designed for.
> I have seen them shoot really well in the right hands. I much prefer a 226 or shadow. They feel and handle like a pistol should. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


yup I cant hit shit with a glock but do quite well with a cz75 or 1911 frame but a mate of mine is the opposite shoot well with a glock horrible with a 1911 it really pissed him off as he liked the 1911 much better

----------


## res

> yup I cant hit shit with a glock but do quite well with a cz75 or 1911 frame


+1

Spent a few thousand rounds trying to learn to shoot the glock, that said, it's new owner out shoots me with it so it really is about what fits me rather than glocks being inherently bad. 

I can see why the police use them though, but not the extra heavy trigger-that just seems counterproductive

----------


## Gapped axe

look after your ears. I only have 405 hearing in both ears, born that way. But having a career as a commercial diver and being keen on gun sports, doesn't help either. Allways shake my head when I hear cars going by with their stereos turned up to that thump thump sound. Dumb fcks

----------


## gamereaper

doesnt this guy look like a young chuck norris

----------


## veitnamcam

> +1
> 
> 
> I can see why the police use them though, but not the extra heavy trigger-that just seems counterproductive


Probably because of events like these.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkDN66XBm2I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1_7g3PcvD0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-Qdx6vky0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPiM2l4w6Qc

----------


## Tommy

> Attachment 38780
> doesnt this guy look like a young chuck norris


Chuck Norris? Yeah that's his poof cousin

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Probably because of events like these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkDN66XBm2I
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1_7g3PcvD0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-Qdx6vky0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPiM2l4w6Qc


Re video 1- A Pitbull name Precious! That's classic  :XD: 

Oh yes so much for the trigger safety on Glocks. Why don't the police just use 226s or something with a normal safety and a decent trigger.

Putting a suppressor on their pistols would probably be a good idea too. Preferably one that wont blow up!

----------


## Tuukka

> Fair enough. 
> But the SAS & AOS are not the only ones that are armed. 
> I haven't seen any front line cops with suppressors and soldiers don't have them either. 
> 
> So the less that 100 soldiers out of over 3000 have suppressors and the less that 500 out of 3500 cops have suppressors. 
> 
> Not really a fair representation of numbers.
> 
> Besides, when was the last time a cop fired a rifle at someone. So of course you have fired more shots than them. Even I have. 
> But I understand your point.


Do you have an understanding of how many hundreds of millions are being paid yearly by various MIL/LE organizations around the world for hearing damage complaints?

Explosions etc. do play a factor, especially on the MIL side, however the injuries are mainly caused by the individual weapon.

At a fraction of those costs, a significant quantity of suppressors could be purchased.

Some countries are more further/evolved/equipped in this than others, but many LEOs/soldiers go about with no suppressors.

Much of that is institutional inertia/slowness of adopting something new.

The question is really not about the worth/usefulness of the suppressor, but why they are not being bought more.

Best Regards!

Tuukka Jokinen
Ase Utra sound suppressors

----------

